# Stuck up a Chimney



## cheezychips (May 31, 2004)

When my parents were first married (im 13) they took their cat on holiday with them. they went to visit my gran in wales and they had a cat called burt , my mum said it was an evil litlle ball of fluff anyway burt chased my parents cat (d.1998 aged 21  ) up the chimney it was stuck up there for 2 days and we have black and white photos of the firemen pulling her out of the chimney lol


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

blimey!
(I noticed you live in the south west of england, where abouts?)


----------



## cheezychips (May 31, 2004)

Exeter, And you?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Cornwall


----------

